# Adult Only Campsites



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Saw this on FBook today

http://www.caravansitefinder.co.uk/parks/find/facilities/16-adults-only

cheers

DJM


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

There's a lot more listed here...............

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=122


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There's one near us. They only went aduktsonly as the cost of providing adequate facilities (ie playground equip) made it a non starter. They werethen forced to stopaccepting children as they couldny comply with the star ratings system.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Adult only sites have their place and I can see why some people like them... We Have 2 small grandkids that live with us 24/7 and we take them away on holidays,, But we like our time alone as well..
The health and safetly regs can be a real burden at times I guess.

However I cant get this image out of my head of some grumpy old couple who sit outside their van not talking to anyone and then go inside with the TV by 6pm and stay there all night.. !!

We went to a MCC rally once and a member pulled up at the gate stating NOT to be parked by children, dogs or on soft grass !! Why do these people bother.. I love the social side of motorhoming, I can wander off around a site for a walk and my wife wont see me for hours.. She knows I will be yapping to someone .... 

Rant over...


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

"However I cant get this image out of my head of some grumpy old couple who sit outside their van not talking to anyone and then go inside with the TV by 6pm and stay there all night.. !! "

Can't see that this would qualify us for " grumpy ", Steve. We're just not great conversation-starters, and if we bring the TV outside the neighbours complain about our choice of channels.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"However I cant get this image out of my head of some grumpy old couple who sit outside their van not talking to anyone and then go inside with the TV by 6pm and stay there all night.. !! "

You could be describing us  - except not 6pm and not TV (more reading/backgammon). And we do not talk to others, because we wildcamp - problem solved for us - and for those that do not want us 'Grumpy' people on campsites :wink: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

It's discrimination. Replace the word 'adults' with 'whites' and see if you're still comfortable with it


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

p1nkie said:


> It's discrimination. Replace the word 'adults' with 'whites' and see if you're still comfortable with it


 :lol: I don't think you can class 'adults' as a race like you can 'black, white or chinese'... :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

<<< However I cant get this image out of my head of some grumpy old couple who sit outside their van not talking to anyone and then go inside with the TV by 6pm and stay there all night.. !! >>>>>

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bliss.!!!!!!  

Ray.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I hope they all go inside at 6pm to watch their televisions - then I can sit outside and read or chat to like minded people. 
Grumpy ? ? ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I went to an adult only site once. In the end I would have gladly swapped the barking and whining dogs for a class of 7 year olds.

I love these debates on children, dogs, cycling on site, unfriendly neighbours who do not even acknowledge you, wind break enclosures etc etc.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Please don't let this turn into a 'dogs are better than children' thread or visa versa  :lol:

Someone once walked across the corner of my pitch....  :lol:


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

whats all this bias against us grumpies? i take my 3 grandsons,12, 6 and 4 with us when ever i am allowed,and love it.they call their granda panda the grumpiest they have ever heard and the more they say it the grumpier i get. :roll: :wink: jim m


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

I would love to see someone challenge these places. Surely it is illegal to discriminate on the grounds of age. 

How would it go it if a campsite had a sign up ‘No OAPs’ ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Westbay said:


> I would love to see someone challenge these places. Surely it is illegal to discriminate on the grounds of age.
> 
> How would it go it if a campsite had a sign up 'No OAPs' ?


You have an adult only campsite on your doorstep so you are in a good position to challenge the policy both with the site direct and the licencing authority. Please update us to the responses you receive.
http://www.binghamgrange.co.uk/?utm_source=adultstouring&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=park-page


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I/we choose sites by location, local attractions/activities, price (ie not stupidly expensive), facilities etc.
Whether it's adults only or not would never enter my mind.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Westbay said:


> I would love to see someone challenge these places. Surely it is illegal to discriminate on the grounds of age.
> 
> How would it go it if a campsite had a sign up 'No OAPs' ?


I think the only legislation in English Law on 'Age Discrimination' ('The equality Act 2010) deals only with 'employment, education and trainin'

Additionally, I am unaware of any legal definition of 'Adult'. I think it is a term used in general parlance and referring to those who are no longer 'Minors' as defined in legislation.

Also the campsite advertisements are not 'No Minors', and if it said 'No Children' the site could argue that it was telling a 55 year-old not to bring their 30 year-old son and therefore nothing to do with age :roll:

In short I think a challenge is unthinkable :wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We take them as they come, most places we go are weekend shows and you get all the variations, plus the family from hell in an old 1960's camper, noisy mother, grown-up son and dad in a wheelchair. They arrived after us and set up the other side of the paddock fence.

They had a generator you could power Alexandra Palace with and it was outside their tent and van, and closer to us than them....

Fortunately we had no big ructions, but they do exist out there!

Peter


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Adult only sites*

Don't see the problem with adult only sites....same as naturist sites....18-30 holidays, room for everybody 8O


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> "However I cant get this image out of my head of some grumpy old couple who sit outside their van not talking to anyone and then go inside with the TV by 6pm and stay there all night.. !! "
> 
> You could be describing us  - except not 6pm and not TV (more reading/backgammon). And we do not talk to others, because we wildcamp - problem solved for us - and for those that do not want us 'Grumpy' people on campsites :wink: :lol:
> 
> Geoff


We are with you ( apart from wildcamp bit) don't have tv in the van - just nice to get away. Happy to talk to anyone who talks to me/us but prefer to be just relaxing by ourselves.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have no problem with adult only sites, the only people that have problems seems to be the ones with kids, don't worry after several years you will grow out of it, been there, got the tee-shirt and now got rid of them (apart from the 23 year old who won't leave home)

Sites that advertise Adults only usually have open water or areas not suitable for Kids, can't blame them considering the cost of insurance or the potential of being sued under our current sue at the drop of a hat culture.
I usually look to where I want to visit and look for an adult site first or if a family site one with a pitch as far away from the playground as possible.

Lets face it when you have kids you complain if people get upset when your kids run riot before 9 pm and then complain when others make a noise after 9 when your kids are in bed

Barry


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Has anyone got a link for campsites that don't accept 'winging old duffers' the kids complain that the constant whistling of the badly adjusted hearing aids annoys them 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not a fan of children despite having two of my own in their 20's. I prefer to book adults only campsites for the fact that they recognise that the world does not revolve around snot gobblers. 

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

ttcharlie said:


> Has anyone got a link for campsites that don't accept 'winging old duffers' the kids complain that the constant whistling of the badly adjusted hearing aids annoys them
> :lol: :lol:


Pardon....
:lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

ttcharlie said:


> Has anyone got a link for campsites that don't accept 'winging old duffers' the kids complain that the constant whistling of the badly adjusted hearing aids annoys them
> :lol: :lol:


Pardon....
:lol:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I cannot understand how intolerant people are.

We are told that people who go to adults only campsites are selfish and intolerant of others.

Surely those very people are selfish and intolerant by trying to dictate to others where or where not they should stay.

Let's have some live and let live.

Let all of you with boisterous children go to the large all-singing-and-dancing campsites where you can get all-you-can-eat very noisy entertainment 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

Then let me go to a small quiet campsite where I can lay back and RELAX. I just cannot keep up with a modern energetic family anymore. 

I help out on family campsites in the summer and I volunteer in the visitor centre of a nature reserve that is often full of active and quite noisy children so I am not anti child. But there are times where I like to have some peace and quiet most of the time. Why is this so very wrong?


----------

